# Bild aus als OLE-Typ aus MS Acces auslesen



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
ich arbeite zurzeit an einer kleinen Datenbank, welche Daten über gesponserte Kinder in Afrika enthält (Name, Schule, etc.). Mein Problem ist nun das die Datenbank auch Bilder enthält und mit MS Access 2003 realisiert wurde.
Ich möchte jetzt ein Java GUI erstellen um die Daten anzuzeigen/verändern. 
Die Bilder sind in der DB als OLE-Typ gespeichert.
Gibts es eine Möglichkeit diese in Java auszulesen und in einer Form/Panel anzuzeigen?
MfG
David


----------



## HoaX (12. Jan 2009)

ich kenne OLE-Typ nicht, aber schau doch mal was ResultSet#get(int) für die Spalte für einen Typen zurück liefert


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
danke für den Typ. Allerdings gibt es bei mir (Java JDK 6u11) die Methode ResultSet.get(int) nicht.
Nur getByte(), getInt(), getString(); getObject() und so weiter.


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

Ok eine andere möglichkeit wäre es die Bilder in einem Memo Feld zu speichern, allerdings habe ich da auch Probleme die Bilder mit Java wider auszulesen. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?


----------

